# Ford V-10 Exhaust Manifold



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

I have a 99 Ford V10 and when it is cold I notice a exhaust leak coming from the manifold. After looking I have noticed that there are 3 or 4 bolts that hold the manifold on are broken off. As soon as the motor gets hot the leak stops. I was wondering if this was a common problem with the V 10's.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Yes it is :realmad: you might want to check with your local dealer to see if they are putting in different style bolts or just replacing them with the original ones, i used to work for a Ford dealership for fifteen years and go back to visit. I always notice that someone is replacing exhaust bolts.


----------



## brad welch (Dec 23, 2004)

*v10 manifold*

hey i specialize in exhaust manifold repair and have done about 10-12 v-10 trucks and vans in the last year or so. it is pretty common problem. the studs just snap , i remove the manifold and weld to the studs and usually the weld heat is enough to remove the broken off part. also ford thinks highly of their studs and nuts--like 50 bucks for stud and nut kit. the last couple i have measured and bought hardened bolts that when installed are only a couple thread from bottoming out.  much cheaper-about 3 dollars-- no trouble reported yet.


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

sorry this is off topic, but does ford still make the v-10s? What liter are they?
Do they have a lot of power? I'm just curious about the v-10's thanks


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

Yeah they still make the V-10 I believe it is still the 6.8 liter. From what I hear they made some changes for the better and its suppost to have alot more power.


----------

